# Tailor's Bunion 5th Toe (Reverse Austin)



## Joyce Burchett (Mar 20, 2012)

Op Report: 4 cm linear incision placed over 5th MPJ. Dissection carried down to level of joint capsule where a T capsulotomy was performed. All periosteal as well as capsular tissues were dissected free from the head of the 5th MPJ. Using a high speed oscillated saw the lateral eminence removed. A tempered K-wire was inserted at the apex of the future osteotomy site. The osteotomy was then cut. The capital fragment was translocated medially about 1/3rd of the width of the metatarsal shaft. A 1.5 x 16mm screw was placed across the osteotomy site going from the dorsal distal to the plantar proximal direction & tightened to two-finger tightness. Remaining lateral eminence was transected with high speed saw. A 3-0 vicryl was used to reapproximate the capsule, 4-0 subcu, 5-0 for skin edges.    Isn't CPT 28296 for big toe bunionectomy only?  I thought this should be coded 28110 or 28308.  I have done extensive research & could not find a "reverse austin bunionectomy" for 5th toe.  Any help or explanation would be helpful.


----------



## miracle01 (Mar 21, 2012)

28308 would be the code to use


----------



## msdwilborn@gmail.com (Apr 1, 2014)

I would try for Reverse Austin cpt 28296 Correction, hallux valgus (bunion), with or without sesamoidectomy; with metatarsal osteotomy (eg, Mitchell, Chevron, or concentric type procedures)  

( You should also use this code to report Reverdin-Green osteotomy, Reverse Austin, Mitchell, Chevron, Kalish, Youngswick, Reverdin, Hohmann, and LaGreshino bunionectomy procedures.) 

I was having a hard time locating reverse austin bunionectomy as well but stumbled on this that is in () above

This code also includes the metatarsal osteotomy 5th Toe 

Hope this helps


----------

